# Today's Gift



## Shannon

My garden was hit with a ferocious fungal infection this season. I've never seen one like this before. Everything was effected from the tomatoes to the flowers. The blossoms were all dried up. The stalks and branches were rotting from the bottom up and were mushy and floppy in some places, the leaves were spotty and turning brown on everything! After some tears I figured it was all over so I started experimenting. I pulled out the un-savable stuff and cut off as much damage as I could without killing everything. I sprayed everything from the top down with a strong dose of Neem and saturated the soil with a mixture of water and hydrogen peroxide and walked away from it. I hadn't been back there for more than a week. Well since grass doesn't care what's going on in your heart it continues to grow. So of course it's time to mow. I walked out the door and got a very good surprise. Tons of tomatoes in beautiful colors were waiting for me. The treatment slowed the infection down. I see it starting back up but the everything has a new crop of blossoms. Its like I'm getting a new flush of squash, cucumbers, eggplant, and tomatoes. I will try my treatment again and hope that it will save the new stuff. So happy today.


----------



## stephanie

That is so awesome!!


----------



## maximox123

This design is wicked. You certainly know how to keep a reader entertained. I really enjoyed what you had to say.


----------



## PHONETOOL

Glad to hear hear about your success I've been having trouble with powdery mildew Been using the baking soda mix but it doesn't seem to be enough so I may step up to neem oil


----------

